# Rena Filstar -- interchangeability question



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a Rena Filstar XP2 on my 45 gallon. I have a HOB on my 25 gallon, and I am thinking of upgrading that tank to a 29 or 37 gallon, putting the XP2 on it and getting a new XP3 for the 45 gallon. 

Is the part that connects the hoses to the filter a standard size for all of the XP series? I would like to leave the hoses fixed as they are in the 45 and just switch the filter canister to the other tank attaching it to the new connector and hoses, if possible.

I realize the these filters are now API branded with different model names. Does that change anything or are they exactly the same as the Rena branded ones?


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

If you are talking about the quick disconnect then yes it is the same on both.Rena/API


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with Dssv


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

And it's the same on all sizes of the XP line? i.e. I can put my XP2 quick disconnect on an XP3 and vice versa?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

to my knowledge, that is correct


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks! That will make my plan easier to implement.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Think the differences of the modeals are in the motor power and the size of the housing (may eb the size of the impeller as well?) but the quick relase should be the same size for all. I really like that about Rena, it makes upgrading and buying parts much easier.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe all the motor is the same. Only different is the impeller (number of impeller blades), and the case which = how many trays. Xp4 = 4 trays. Otherwise, everything else is the same.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

they are the same cause I have xp2, xp3 and xp4. Each time I got a new bigger tank I upgraded the filter but left the hoses intact with the disconnects.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

When I read this parts list the motor and O-Ring for each model has a different number, and same goes for the rotor (which I assume is the impeller, is it?) so does that mean they use a different motor as well as a different impeller?


----------

